# coupons in Mexico



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi there, just curious if stores in Mexico accept coupons, or if they have any in there newspapers? Although we plan to shop very locally at the markets, there are still products needed at a grocery store and such, and I am a coupon clipper--you have to be up here!! Thanks, Patti


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's a habit that you can happily give up in Mexico. Prices in stores include the sales tax, making it easy to keep track of total cost as you shop. Some of the larger stores have occasional sales on selected items, but not nearly as much as in the USA or Canada. A few larger grocery chains offer 'points' or 'electronic money' which you can redeem for merchandise before an established expiry date. I've never seen 'coupons' and had forgotten about them.


----------



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info, and I'm sure I can very happily give up and forget about.
Patti


----------

